# Problem mit dem Filter Beleuchtungseffekte PS CS5



## Donny (19. Juni 2010)

Wie ihr im Namen lesen könnt habe ich ein Problem mit dem Filter "Beleuchtungseffekte" in Photoshop CS5 für Mac.
Und zwar wird er bei mir in der Filtergalerie nicht einmal angezeigt...er fehlt einfach in der Kategorie "Render-Filter"..alle anderen Filter sind glaub ich vorhanden..ich habe auch schon in den Systemdateien nachgeschaut...dort befindet er sich sogar wenn ich dann aber einen Doppelklick drauf mache sagt er mir das das Format von Photoshop nicht geöffnet werden kann..das kommt aber bei allen Filtern wenn ich auf die Dateien einen Doppelklick mache, ich bitte um  eine schnelle Rückmeldung da ich diesen Filter dringend Benötige..

Liebe Grüße,

Donny


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute, du arbeitest am Mac und dort ist dieser Filter im 64bit Modus von Photoshop CS5
nicht verfügbar. Du musst also Photoshop im 32bit Modus starten, um den Filter nutzen zu können.

Mangels Mac kann ich dir keinen passenden Screenshot machen.
Habe aber zumindest einen bzgl. Lightroom für Mac gefunden.
Sollte reichen, um dir zu verdeutlichen wo das gemacht wird.

http://terrywhite.com/techblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/64bitlr1.png

Gruß
Martin


----------

